# Sillosock Cubes



## cbirch (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking for a better way to store large quantities of Sillosocks. Currently using large Rubbermaid totes. Works ok but looking for something better. For those of you that use the Sillosock Cubes how do you like them? How many Sillosocks fit in them? Are there better options out there for storing/transporting Sillosocks?


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a couple of cubes and get about 200 regular feeder sillosocks per cube. I'm sure you could get at least a couple of dozen more if you really packed it tight. They work good for me although carrying them as a backpack isn't always the most comfortable. For the upright head sillosocks I use a deadly decoy bag and get a little over 100 in those.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

tbuc said:


> I have a couple of cubes and get about 200 regular feeder sillosocks per cube. I'm sure you could get at least a couple of dozen more if you really packed it tight. They work good for me although carrying them as a backpack isn't always the most comfortable. For the upright head sillosocks I use a deadly decoy bag and get a little over 100 in those.


i agree 100%

The backpack part while fully loaded can get heavy but i have found the cubes are a lot more comfortable then the deadly or whiterock bags for the times where you are needing to carry the decoys into a muddy field.

You can pile a lot of these and the are a lot easier to store i would think then a bunch of totes. and i also agree if you do have headed the Deadly bag is the way to go for those decoys


----------

